# Lightning Bolt



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This should pay the photographers mortgage for a while.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Saw that the other day on the news. Unbelievable timing. Good job it never hit him! :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

If i was the photographer and i looked at the picture after it was taken. I would of wee'd


----------

